# Power light flashes on my DVR620KU and won't turn on.



## whochbrueckner (2 mo ago)

I have a Toshiba DVR620KU Video Recorder where the power light is flashing and I can't turn it off or on and turn on the unit to use it. What is the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Your unit usually is left in standby mode. Unplug it to completely shut it down. Any luck on restart? Hope you have good batteries in the remote.


----------



## whochbrueckner (2 mo ago)

Corday said:


> Your unit usually is left in standby mode. Unplug it to completely shut it down. Any luck on restart? Hope you have good batteries in the remote.


I did that already and left it unplugged for 30 minutes and had install two newly recharged rechargable batteires. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you try turning on directly at the unit rather than remote?


----------



## whochbrueckner (2 mo ago)

Corday said:


> Did you try turning on directly at the unit rather than remote?


Yes I have but no luck.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If your cable or sattelite provider gave it to you, then ask for a replacement. Otherwise you can take it to a repair shop or buy a new one unless you're under an extended warranty.


----------



## Rolfdoin (2 mo ago)

You may have a factory defect. You can call an authorized service center to clarify your situation. Does this situation often happen to your model with other people or can they fix it.


----------

